# quick question



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

can a rat squeeze through a 2"x2" gap?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

If their head can fit through the gap then they can squeeze the rest through


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

2"x2" is a pretty big gap so I'd say yes, most rats probably could unless they were especially masive bucks


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had a rat squeeze through a gap about the size of a £2 coin. It was in an earring actually- it was quite painful!


----------



## jbroadway (Dec 1, 2011)

i was thinking to make a cage for the rats and was wondering what wire to use and i have some at work thats 2x2 so thought id ask


----------

